# Are you trying to lose weight, get lean or gain weight?



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2001)

Here are some easy guide lines:

To maintain your current body weight multiply your weight in pounds by one of the numbers listed below.

Sedentary woman: 12
Sedentary man: 14
Active woman: 15
Active man: 17

(Active is comparable to walking 2 miles per day.)

Example: a 190 pound "active" man would need  3230 calories per day to maintain his current weight.

Remember it takes 3500 caloies to burn one pound of fat! Whether you're cutting calories from your diet, working out or both.

That would equal 500 calories per day to lose one pound per week.

------------------
train hard!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2001)

Real life story....

A friend of mine is trying to lean-up, and she was recently telling me that she has cut her calories and fat, and increased her cardio. But, she has not lost any weight!

So, we calculated her daily intake, and her maintenace calories required for her bodyweight and activity. Sure enough, she needs to cut out about 100 calories per day if she wants to lose any weight.

Conclusion, if you want to get lean (the right way) you really need to keep track of your daily calories!

------------------
train hard!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 23, 2001)

I am going for the blimp look.  No less than 850 lbs.

------------------
Pianomahnn.com

Life is fun!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2001)

okay, eat 3500 extra calories per day, you'll gain one pound per day, and you should be 850lbs in about 3 months!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
train hard!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 23, 2001)

<font size="6">SWEEEEEEEET!</font>

------------------
Pianomahnn.com

Life is fun!!


----------



## Ginni (Mar 23, 2001)

I am actually pretty happy with my current weight.  I still need a little work in my hip and thigh area.  I know I know there is no spot reduction.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have slacked up on my diet a bit lately and I know that is my prob.  I am going to jump back into it really hard again Monday morning..   I'm going to start posting my diet and exercise in the diary section..  Pleeeze shout out all the advice you deam necessary...


----------



## HickeyNC (Mar 26, 2001)

Good Post Prince.

I am going to have to take a look at my diet just out of curiosity now. I am actually pretty happy with what i have going on. I weighed in at 198 three weeks ago last friday. This past friday i weighed in at 190. I have been working my butt off and i am pleased so far. It would be nice to see if i can do any more. 

------------------
HickeyNC

You get what you put in.


----------



## susiQ (Apr 6, 2001)

> Originally posted by Pianomahnn:
> *I am going for the blimp look.  No less than 850 lbs.
> 
> *



Let's see who can get there first!!!!! I bet it would be me!!! LOL!


----------

